# Wichtig: AVR-Receiver und HDMI-Audio unter Win7



## SnakeByte (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Ich möchte euch hier auf einen Beitrag in einem anderen Forum aufmerksam machen, der mir sehr geholfen hat (Den Link findet ihr ganz unten in der Quellenangabe).

Der Beitrag handelt von der Problematik, dass der AV-Receiver nicht richtig von Windows 7 erkannt wird und somit über einen DVI-Adapter oder eine Onboard bzw. Gfx-HDMI-Schnittstelle keine Audioausgabe erfolgt. Die Ursache liegt darin, dass Win7 aufgrund der Repeaterfunktion des AVRs nur den Monitor erkennt und diesen mit einem allgemeingültigen (Generic) Monitor -Treiber ansteuert, aber nicht erkennt, dass eigentlich ein AVR dazwischenhängt, der in Lage ist Audio zu verarbeiten.

Die Lösung dieses Problem ist recht simpel: Einen eigenen Treiber zusammenbauen. Viele werden jetzt stöhnen und sagen, dass sie doch gar nicht programmieren können oder von sowas keine Ahnung haben. Hab ich auch nicht und ich sage euch: Keine Panik, das ist super einfach. Ich hab euch zu diesem Zweck bereits angesprochenen Beitrag mal ins deutsche übersetzt.

Um sich einen eigenen Monitortreiber (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem GFX-Treiber!) zu basteln, braucht man das Tool *moninfo*, welches unter Google auch  als "Monitor Asset Manager" bekannt ist. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Freeware-Tool (unter privater Nutzung) der Firma EnTech, die bereits mit dem mächtigen PowerStrip bekannt geworden sind.
Bewaffnet mit diesem (zugegebenermaßen mächtigen) Tool, gehts auch direkt los:


Schließt Euren PC über HDMI/DVI direkt an den TV an (lasst das Signal nicht über durch den AV-Receiver schleifen!). Der Autor des Originalartikels empfiehlt den PC an dieser Stelle neu zu starten, um sicherzustellen, dass alles von Anfang an richtig erkannt wird. Ich habs nicht gemacht und es ging auch so.


Startet nach erfolgter Installation den *Monitor Asset Manager*. Dieser zeigt Euch nun eine Menge detaillierter Informationen, Speicheradressen und Fähigkeiten eures TV an.


Klickt im Menü _"File__"_ auf _"Create INF..."_ und gebt der Datei einen aussagekräftigen Namen wie z.B. _"mytv.inf__"_.


Drückt nun _"F5__"_ um die *moninfo*-Anzeige zu aktualisieren. Stellt sicher, dass der Refresh ordnungsgemäß erfolgt. Es kann sein, dass Ihr dazu in unterschiedliche Bereiche des Fensters klicken müsst um den Fokus der Anwendung korrekt zu setzen.


Jetzt wirds ein bisschen tricky:
Trennt den TV vom PC. An welcher Stelle (GFX/MB oder TV) ist egal.

Trennt die Verbindung zwischen AVR und TV und verbindet anschließend den PC mit dem AVR. Stellt sicher, dass *moninfo* den Fokus hat, denn Ihr müsst Eure(n) PC-Monitor(e) auch abziehen und blind arbeiten. Das dient dazu, dass *moninfo* NUR den AVR als aktives Display erkennt und nicht noch Eure(n) Monitor(e) mit einschließt.


Drückt in *moninfo* ein paar Mal _"F5"_ um die Anzeige und die Informationen zu aktualisieren. Der Author des originalen Artikels hält es für eine gute Idee den PC ein paar Minuten für sich werkeln zu lassen, um sicherzugehen, dass alle Hardwareverbindungen korrekt erkannt und aktualisiert werden. Bei mir gings mit einem zweifachen _"F5"_ on the fly.

Trennt jetzt den PC vom AVR, *aber aktualisiert auf keinen Fall moninfo*, sonst müsst Ihr wieder bei 5. anfangen.


 
Wiederholt den Vorgang eine _*.INF_-Datei zu generieren (Schritt 3) und benennt die Datei etwa in "_myAVR.inf"_.


Den nächsten Schritt kann *meminfo* für euch erledigen, aber sowohl der Author des Originalartikels als auch ich empfehlen dies per Hand zu machen.
Die Automethode: Ihr klickt auf _"Merge extension block with inf..."_ aus dem _"File"_-Menü von *meminfo*. Diese Funktion verbindet die Informationen über den AVR mit den Informationen des Monitors, fügt also die Audiofunktion des AVR in den Video-Treiber für den Monitor.
Die Per-Hand-Methode: 

Erstellt Euch eine Kopie Eurer beiden _*.inf_-Dateien (z.B. "_my.tv.inf_" bzw. _"my.AVR.inf_")
 


Öffnet jetzt die Datei _"myAVR.inf"_ und sucht die Zeile 



> [FONT=&quot];Extension bloc #1, e.g. , CEA-EXT, DID-EXT, etc.[/FONT]



Kopiert nun alles ab



> [FONT=&quot]HKR, EDID_OVERRIDE,"1"[/FONT]


Bis *vor* den nächsten Abschnitt


> [FONT=&quot][DEL_CURRENT_REG][/FONT]



Öffnet die Datei _"myTV.inf"_ und ersetzt nach der gleichen Zeile



> [FONT=&quot];Extension bloc #1, e.g. , CEA-EXT, DID-EXT, etc.[/FONT]


den soeben kopierten Block durch den Inhalt der Zwischenablage.
Speichert diese modifizierte Datei nun z.B. als _"AVR_Monitor.inf"_.
 
 
Ihr habt jetzt eine Geräteinformationsdatei, die die Daten, welche über die HDMI-Verbindung vom AVR empfangen werden, überschreibt und den PC davon überzeugt, die nötigen Ausgabeformate zu unterstützen – inklusive Sound!

Stellt jetzt wieder Eure HDMI-Verbindung so her, wie Ihr sie geplant habt (PC zum AVR und AVR zum TV) und startet den PC neu.

Windows 7 muss nach diesem Reboot nur noch mit der neuen modifizierten _*.inf_-Datei gefüttert werden. Wie das geht kommt jetzt:


Klickt rechts auf den Desktop den ihr auf eurem TV seht und wählt _"Bildschirmauflösung"_.


Klickt auf den rechten Seite den Link _"Erweiterte Einstellungen__"_.


In dem aufkommenden Dialogfenster wählt Ihr jetzt den Reiter _"Monitor__"_ und klickt den Button _"Eigenschaften__"_.


In dem neuen Dialog wählt Ihr den Reiter _"Treiber__"_ und klickt auf _"Treiber aktualisieren..."_.


Wählt jetzt die Option _"Auf dem Computer nach Treibersoftware suchen"._ Im nächsten Dialog wählt auch wieder die untere Option _"Aus einer Liste von Gerätetreibern auf dem Computer auswählen"_.


Klickt im Dialogfeld _"Installation von Datenträger"_ auf _"Durchsuchen" _und sucht die modifizierte *.inf-Datei, z.b. _"AVR_Monitor.inf"_.


Als nächstes solltet Ihr Euer Gerät in der Liste der Treiberauswahl sehen können. Wählt diesen Treiber aus und klickt auf _"Weiter"_. Windows Vista/7 wird jetzt Euch jetzt auffordern zu Bestätigen, dass der Treiber installiert werden soll, obwohl er nicht digital signiert ist. Tut das.

Nachdem ihr nun diesen Treiber installiert habt, startet Euren PC neu. Ihr bekommt jetzt die korrekten HDMI-Audio-Optionen freigeschaltet, wie als wenn Ihr den PC direkt an den Monitor hängt.


Hier noch einmal die Anleitung als Original-Zitat aus dem blackmarble.co.uk-Blog.



> The forums had much discussion involving registry hacking, copying and pasting of hex data into. inf files and much more. However, they also focused on a tool referred to in the forums as _moninfo_. A bit of googling later and it turns out they mean _Monitor Asset Manager_ – a free utility from EnTech, makers of the mighty _PowerStrip_ shareware tool.
> Armed with this mighty tool, the steps to success are as follows:
> 
> 
> ...


Quellen:
*Achieving HDMI audio output with ATI hardware on Windows 7 (and Vista) *
*Monitor Asset Manager*

 Ich hoffe euch damit geholfen zu haben.

Viel Erfolg und Spaß beim Modifizieren,
SnakeByte

P.s.: Vielleicht könnte dieser Beitrag Sticky werden.


----------



## t16f (21. August 2011)

Hallo,

also ich bekomm das nicht hin wie oben beschrieben.
Hab ein Benqw600+ Beamer dieser braucht die inf Datei des Acer_5360 um 3D abzuspielen das geht,dazwischen hängt jetz ein Denon 1611 Avreceiver den ich aber mit der gemoddeten inf Datei nicht laufen bekomm also Audio über Hdmi.
Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?
..habs mit Notepad++ probiert und mit editor.
Hat vieleicht einer die gleichen Komponenten und könnte mir die inf Datei geben.

mfg


----------



## romeon (23. Juni 2012)

gute Anleitung, danke!


Zwei Ergänzungen dazu:
* die Sache mit meminfo ist mangels Link unverständlich, zumindest mir sagt meminfo rein überhaupt nichts. Und das Programm, was Google dazu ausspuckt, ist es unter Garantie nicht 
* der Receiver sollte angeschaltet sein. An sich logisch, aber sicher ist sicher.


----------



## hotfirefox (10. Juli 2012)

*Thread Ausbuddel*
Danke für die Anleitung 
Evl. kann man ja einen Sammelthread machen, mit verschiedenen Inf.´s von diversen Monitoren/TVs und AVRs.


----------



## PCCC (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallo!!

ich bin neu hier im Forum und bin auf dieses Thema gestoßen da ich nun auch einen avr besitzte und ich diesen mit dem PC/TV verbinden möchte.

Klingt schon ein bischen kompliziert. Also ich möchte Ton/Bild vom pc zum tv über den receiver. Hatte vorher nur ein stereo receiver und habe den ton einfach über chinch laufen lassen (PC-tv). Hab bis jetzt auch noch kein Ton vom Pc bekommen. Kann mir einer noch mal erklären wie ich die Sachen anschließen kann bzw. warum ich kein Ton bekomme.


----------



## Jacky0001 (23. Dezember 2013)

Moin moin,

dieser Thread ist zwar schon ein paar Jahre alt, aber ich habe genau das gleiche Problem.
Unter Windows 7 Professional 64 auf meinem HTPC mit über HDMI angeschlossenem AVR und daran wiederum über HDMI angeschlossenem Projektor, ist es reine Glückssache wenn mal an einem Abend alles auf Anhieb stimmt.
Meistens schmeißt er den AVR aus der Liste der "Sound Wiedergabegeräte" einfach ersatzlos raus. Wirres hin und her booten, AVR An / Aus usw. führt dann irgendwann genervt zu einer Lösung.

Ist der hier beschriebene Weg denn wirklich die Lösung das dieser Mist in der Form aufhört?

Gibt es evtl. schon andere Lösungen?

Kann ich mit dem in Betrieb nehmen des selber gebastelten Treibers irgend etwas "zerschießen"?

Und kann ich das ganze auch wieder Rückstandslos entfernen?

Vielen Dank
Jacky


----------



## bummelohr (7. Januar 2014)

Hatte schon seit 2 Jahren die gleichen Probleme mit Panasonic Fernseher und Pioneer Receiver. Beim zweiten Anlauf hat es prima funktioniert, nachdem man dann auch verstanden hatte, was man tut.
Vielen Dank für diesen Beitrag und ich kann das Procedere nur weiterempfehlen.

bummelohr


----------



## BraveGerman (15. November 2015)

hat bei mir auf jeden fall eine Verbesserung gebracht.
ich habe das verfahren allerdings etwas vereinfacht.
der teil wo alle Bildschirme abgeklemmt werden müssen und nur der avr quasi blind aktualisiert werden muss, kann durch TeamViewer sehr vereinfacht werden.
einfach TeamViewer für fernkontrolle auf dem pc und dem Smartphone oder tablet installieren.
anmelden und dann verbinden. so könnt ihr alle Bildschirme entfernen und könnt trotzdem gezielt agieren auf dem pc.
vielen dank.


----------

